# Specktra Secrets



## Janice (Aug 17, 2008)

This is the second week of our "Specktra Secrets" community project and we have several touching secrets to share. I encourage everyone to read the information below on how to share your own makeup secret for next week.












The email address to send your Specktra secret (in image format i.e. .gif, .jpg) is: 

[email protected]

All you need to do to participate is compose an email, attach your image to the email and send it to [email protected] and once a week(?) I will post them in a special thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















We look forward to seeing YOUR secret next week.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 17, 2008)

All of them are great!

LOL I love the last one though.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 17, 2008)

yay more secrets! 
janice, you could number them so it will be easier to discuss them. just an idea. 
:]

and, once again, thank you so much for posting these.

the third one made me giggle.


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 17, 2008)

I can most definitely relate to that second one-not so much my friends ending up prettier than me, but just picking up skills that I feel I earned hard to get. I think it's just a matter of programming to be competitive and protective of something you feel is special to you. On the other hand, I've found myself overcoming that because I don't want to go out with the people I care about the most looking bogus.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2008)

I love these!  I love the picture in the first one and I love the overall look of the last one.  I think the YouTube one is my favorite.  Those teeth!  LOL.  I'm the same way, though.  I always look at the person's skin, hair, teeth - everything.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 18, 2008)

For the second one I feel the same way!!! lol Its kinda like when you ask someone for a recipe and they leave out that all important ingredient and when you eat what you made from "their recipe" it just doesn't taste right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL yeah thats how I teach my friends makeup annnd... I keep SPECKTRA a SECRET lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And the messed up teeth on youtube UGH... not to put anyone on blast but I was watching a lip tutorial and @ the end she smiled.... UGH it looked like she brushed her teeth with a stick of butter right before... YUCK


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 18, 2008)

These are great!  I can't wait to see more!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 18, 2008)

I TOTALLY agree with the last one. There are always girls in the way not even caring about others. Even in front of permanent products!


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_I TOTALLY agree with the last one. There are always girls in the way not even caring about others. Even in front of permanent products!_

 
????  I don't understand.


----------



## sonnebutti (Aug 18, 2008)

I cant see the last one


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 18, 2008)

The first one is so me... oops, my secrets out!  
I can also relate to number two and the WOC one... cant see the last one either.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 18, 2008)

I love who ever came up with this, really cute idea.


----------



## burnitdown_x (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_????  I don't understand._

 
The last one was about how girls get in the way of new collections. I said I agreed because there always seems to be girls that hog the space in front of products... :/.


----------



## concertina (Aug 18, 2008)

LOVE this, Janice!!

Last one is broken for me.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_The last one was about how girls get in the way of new collections. I said I agreed because there always seems to be girls that hog the space in front of products... :/._

 
Oh, I see.  I can't see that image.  It's not even showing up as a broken image.  I only see 4 images, the one talking about WOC is the last one I see.


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *burnitdown_x* 

 
_The last one was about how girls get in the way of new collections. I said I agreed because there always seems to be girls that hog the space in front of products... :/._

 
ooooo guilty... I do that I'm at the counter with my list memorized moving sooooo slllloooowwww  like b*tch MOVE MINE!!!!! lol


----------



## aziajs (Aug 20, 2008)

Is there any way to re-post the last image????


----------



## Janice (Aug 20, 2008)

It's not working, it's the only one in the account that is not resolving.


----------



## SuSana (Aug 20, 2008)

That's weird that you can't see it, I checked when you guys said you couldn't see it and I still could.  I can't check right now because images are blocked at work, but when I get home I will, maybe I can see if I can post it somehow.


----------



## Sound Of Vision (Aug 20, 2008)

This is actually like LJ secret or Post a secret, only makeup related...meh, I have enough secrets at LJ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makeup ones would be really superficial (well, mostly)


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_I love who ever came up with this, really cute idea._

 
i was the one that suggested it, but i think we can thank frank from post secret for coming up with the secret sending idea in the first place. 
:]


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Sep 8, 2008)

The last one, SO TRUE!!! lol!


----------

